# Falla Tv LG 21FU6RLG-L4



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

Se me descompuso una TV LG que enciende el Led piloto pero no enciende la pantalla

me dispuse a abrirla y quize descargar el flyback pero no dio chispazo por lo que pienso que por ahi esta la falla. como podria comprobar que es eso sin dañar mis multimetros XD.

la tv es esta:






y estas imagines del interior:




esto es la seccion de la entrada de alimentacion:


----------



## orlamarilla (Nov 26, 2014)

que no se descargue no quiere decir que no funcione. Para empezar tenes que verificar que la fuente arranque


----------



## J2C (Nov 26, 2014)

Papirrin



papirrin dijo:


> Se me descompuso una TV LG que enciende el Led piloto pero no enciende la pantalla
> 
> me dispuse a abrirla y quize descargar el flyback pero no dio chispazo por lo que pienso que por ahi esta la falla. como podria comprobar que es eso sin dañar mis multimetros XD. .....


Pues como siempre le decimos a los que preguntan algo, empezemos buscando el *diagrama de dicho televisor*.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

soy novato en esto de las TV 

descargue el archivo y lo revizo si tengo dudad les pregunto XD


----------



## J2C (Nov 26, 2014)

Papirrin

Serás todo lo novato que quieras con TV, pero sabes analizar muy bien los esquemas electrónicos asi que a mi que te he leído muchas veces no me versees   .


 Una vez que bajes el circuito y si tienes instalado el "*DjVu Viewer*" (es gratuito como lo es el Acrobat Reader).


 Fíjate en la página 19 de 20 que esta el esquemático/circuito, sobre el lado derecho a media altura esta la fuente SMPS.


 Lo primero a empezar a medir y sin dejarlo mucho tiempo conectado a los 220/110 son las tensiones del lado secundario.



 Yo enseguida me iré a descansar, pero mañana desde temprano estaré en mi taller con la PC encendida.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> Lo primero a empezar a medir y sin dejarlo mucho tiempo conectado a los 220/110 son las tensiones del lado secundario.



creo que el problema va de antes del Trafo

no me tira voltajes  

estoy midiendo esto en Corriente alterna.



*subo el PDF para que quede en la bitacora XD


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2014)

Papirrin

En reparaciones de TV no solemos medir tensiones de AC sobre el transformador de la fuente SMPS dado que suelen ser picos muy angostos y de tensiones mas bien altas.

Por otra parte en tu primer post dijiste:


papirrin dijo:


> Se me descompuso una TV LG que *enciende el Led piloto* pero no enciende la pantalla .......



Ese led piloto se encuentra conectado a la tensión *ST-5V* que es provista por el *IC04* desde la salida de 10.5V del diodo *D813* y eso nos indica que algo esta funcionando la fuente SMPS, tal vez no funciona correctamente pero lo intenta y es lo que debemos tratar de averiguar.



Mi recomendación siempre es tratar de medir las tensiones de continua de la fuente.

Si detecto que la tensión de 115Vdc no esta, trato de levantar el colector del TSH (Transistor de Salida Horizontal) *Q402* y conectar entre el lado del FlyBack y masa una lámpara incandescente de filamento de 40W. De esta forma trato de desligar dos posibles problemas como ser TSH con corto colector-emisor y bobina en corto del FlyBack.


Espero tus comentarios. Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sergiot (Nov 27, 2014)

Fijate de cambiar el electrolítico que te marco con un circulo rojo, está hinchado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

*Primero de todo* , lo* primero de todo* en un televisor de tubo . . . ¿ Mediste el transistor de salida horizontal ?

Además del que señala Sergiot  , me parece que el que está a la izquierda también está bombé


----------



## papirrin (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok revizo y comento (estoy acomodando el area para trabajar XD)



Ok si esta dañado dice que es de 2200uf y me marca en el capacimetro 440uF, lo cambio y comento (medi quitandolo)



Ya prendio  somos unos genios para la electronica  (somos si como no XD)
Lo sigo probando...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2014)

Parece que es C834? filtro de sonido, pero si ese eatá tan bajo, habrá mas en las salidas del chopper y tendrás que revisarlos.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 27, 2014)

ahora revizo ese c834...

bueno ya prende y es ventaja, pero se ven unas rayas en la parte superior...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

Es retrazado , pero empezá cambiando todos los capacitores del vertical


----------



## papirrin (Nov 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es retrazado , pero empezá cambiando todos los capacitores del vertical



Una pista dosme XD...

¿donde estan esos?, le busque en el diagrama pero no encuentro cuales pueden ser 

es esta parte?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2014)

En principio los electrolíticos, c307, c313 y c309 seguramente cerca del trasnf. de lineas y a probar.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 27, 2014)

Asi es, cambiá todos los que estén alrededor del ic vertical, este está alimentado con tensión simple de 26V desde el flyback, si tenes osciloscopio medi esa tensión que no tenga ruido, pero las lienas de retardo son generadas por el filtro que está después del diodo, C307 de 100ufx35V.

PD: somos unos genios jajajaja


----------



## papirrin (Nov 27, 2014)

estuve revizando esa parte en la placa y se ve como chamuscadito (cafecito), voy a cambiar los capacitores a ver que pasa...







> este está alimentado con tensión simple de 26V desde el flyback, si tenes osciloscopio medi esa tensión que no tenga ruido,



si tengo osciloscopio pero es de 40MHz y quizas un poco menos, le tengo un poco de miedo al flyback que me vaya a quemar mi osciloscopio, deja le estudio y te pregunto como conectarlo XD...



> pero las lienas de retardo son generadas por el filtro que está después del diodo, C307 de 100ufx35V.



si esta dañado el capacitor me mide 15uF y es de 100uF dejen lo cambio y comento XD



No cabe duda, si somos unos genios en Foros de electronica 

Funciono perfecto XD....



MUCHAS GRACIAS COMPAÑEROS


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2014)

Así da gusto, rapidez, sin rodeos....con paso firme.. .
Conocí a un informatico que, cada vez arreglaba algo, salía corriendo y gritando ¡soy  un dios ! jejeeje.
Enhorabuena .

Saludos Miguel.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 27, 2014)

Bien hecho, y sobre todo, nada de andar cambiando todo sin saber que componente causaba la falla, eso es merito también.

No le tengas miedo al flyback, en la zona donde se mide es un simple transformador, el osciloscopio que tenes que sirve perfectamente, no se necesita mucha mas que eso, es mas hasta uno de 10Mhz funcionaría.

Lo único que se puede medir, incluso con tester es el colector del transistor horizontal, solo con sonda de alta tensión, y la salida al anodo del tubo o chupete, que tenes mas de 30Kv.


----------

